# Konsole umschalten geht nicht

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier ein seltsames Problem:

Wenn ich mit : <Strg>+<Alt><Fx> die Konsole wechseln will, dann geht das nicht.

Seltsamer weise ist auch der Monitor schwarz und der Cursor oben links ist eingefroren.

Wenn ich nun den Powerbutton drücke, so dass der PC herunterfährt, dann sehe ich die Konsole wieder.

Weiß Jemand wo ich den Fehler suchen muss?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für eine Grafikkarte und welche Treiber benutzt du. Framebuffer? Hast du etwas gemacht, was dazu geführt hat, dass es nicht mehr geht?

----------

## 3PO

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was für eine Grafikkarte und welche Treiber benutzt du.

 

Ist eine OnBoard Grafikkarte --> Zotac IONITX F-E

Treiber: Nvidia 195.36.24

 *Quote:*   

>  Framebuffer? Hast du etwas gemacht, was dazu geführt hat, dass es nicht mehr geht?

 

Gute Frage, wenn ich das nur wüsste...^^

----------

